# DIY Bow Sling (Not a wrist sling)



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok...This is a picture of a bow sling that I made. It is in digital camo because it was cheap. I think I have enough Realtree Hardwoods fabric to do another one if anyone is interested in making one for themselves. I like this a little better than the Primos style because it protects the limb pockets as well as the cams.
Materials Needed: Fabric of your choice, a sewing machine, a small ability to sew, and some sort of strap to carry it over your shoulder. If you haven't used one of these, they are awesome. It allows you to have both hands free while walking, or have both hands in your pockets! It also protects your bow, and it can still be used if you have a climber on your back.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

thats nice!! what kind of material is thar?


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

That is just some cotton digital pattern fabric that I bought at hobby lobby or somehwere on sale. I will try to do a step by step process tonight or Saturday. It's not hard at all. Worst part is putting elastic in it!


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Sweet, gonna have to make one for my grandson. Nice idea.


----------



## dormin (Oct 9, 2006)

Cool, u could run material from limb to limb to protect the string also


----------



## RedHand (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking forward to the step by step. I like it.


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

I do have enough material to make one and show it step by step but I coach high school football so it will likely be saturday before i can do it. Stay tuned!


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool idea!


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm tuned!!


----------



## solocamone (Jul 23, 2011)

That is way better than what you could ever buy in a store i love it !!! GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

waiting.....looks good,man.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

1/4ing away said:


> Ok...This is a picture of a bow sling that I made. It is in digital camo because it was cheap. I think I have enough Realtree Hardwoods fabric to do another one if anyone is interested in making one for themselves. I like this a little better than the Primos style because it protects the limb pockets as well as the cams.
> Materials Needed: Fabric of your choice, a sewing machine, a small ability to sew, and some sort of strap to carry it over your shoulder. If you haven't used one of these, they are awesome. It allows you to have both hands free while walking, or have both hands in your pockets! It also protects your bow, and it can still be used if you have a climber on your back.


That's a great idea. I think it would be good to have some protection for the string too.....


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok...I finished the sling today. I tried, but can't upload from my phone so I will post them Monday from work. It looks nice, and I tried to take step by step pics so anyone could follow it.


----------



## mission71 (Jul 22, 2011)

did you also make the sight cover?


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes...I used some plastic from a tupperware container and made it so it has a hard housing. I guess I can do one of those too. I've used it for a year and don't think twice about dragging it through a thicket. I added some velcro to make it easy to get on/off.


----------

